# I have script i don't want running on my site



## Simpson (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right section but I need some advice and any help would be greatly appreciated.

I am running a forum on forumotion and I use mozilla firefox and noscript. Recently I noticed Criteo script is running on my forum, this is not standard on forumotion do you have any idea how i can stop this from running on my site?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

If this is your site, and it's not installed or added by your host. Then edit it out of the page? It would help if you could post up the site link or code so that we can adequately help you with some more detail =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Give me a link or source and i can help out.

Also, most forums have an ACP. If you don't know what this is your probably in over your head .

You may be able to use the ACP interface to disable it easily.


----------



## Simpson (Jul 25, 2010)

That should take you to the portal, if you have scriptblocker on and not logged in you'll see criteo.com come up as blocked. Thats the script i'm concerned with. I'm the site admin but i'm pretty clueless. The sites been up for 3 years i think but that script has literally been there for a week.

Raziel's Domain - Portal

Any advice will be appreciated, I didn't post the site link initially as i didn't want to look like i was advertising or something.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure exactly what the script is but it's not dangerous....



> Scanning site with:	AMaDa CLEAN
> Scanning site with:	BrowserDefender CLEAN
> Scanning site with:	DNS-BH CLEAN
> Scanning site with:	DShield SDL CLEAN
> ...


Only thing i can see is perhaps a problem with your email function...


----------



## adilali99 (Jul 7, 2011)

First of all you have to find the script wherever it has still noted. Might be it is inside your header, footer, loop or index file. these file might be named for instance "header.php" "footer.php" "loop.php" or "index.php".

I have an alive preview example for explain my word more deeply which i have done yesterday. pkpolitics this is a video sharing site such as youtube.com, metacafe.com & dailymotion.com. Every site have header.php, index.php and etc.. whatever i have wrote inn the reply. But you Mr. Simpson according to my knowledge probably you are using forum nulled. Mostly nulleds have lots of bugs unlike your own scripted web site..

Thank You..


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright everyone, did anyone actually look at the features available on Forumotion? 

I made a test board to take a look into this issue you have. Looking at the code for Forumotion, which is disgustingly disorganized () I found that your Criteo script is located with you Google Ads script. Furthermore, neither script is on the Forumotion networks outside of custom insertions.

@Simpson - Please be aware that my entire message is based upon the assumption that you have inserted Google Ads of your accord. If this is not the case, please disregard the body of my post and go straight to the part about contacting Forumotion support. ^^'

That being said, I've only played around with it a little bit due to your issue, and I found that there is very little you can really do, programming-wise, to modify their system. My best guess is that you inserted the Google Ads via the "Generalities" section of the "Display" tab in the ACP. Even if you put it elsewhere, look for your Google Ads code and remove:

```
<script type="text/javascript">//<![CDATA[
document.MAX_ct0 ='';var m3_u = (location.protocol=='https:'?'https://cas.criteo.com/delivery/ajs.php?':'http://cas.criteo.com/delivery/ajs.php?');var m3_r = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999);document.write("<scr"+"ipt type='text/javascript' src='"+m3_u);document.write("zoneid=21494&prlog=");document.write("&nodis=1");document.write('&cb=' + m3_r);if (document.MAX_used != ',') document.write("&exclude=" + document.MAX_used);document.write(document.charset ? '&charset='+document.charset : (document.characterSet ? '&charset='+document.characterSet : ''));document.write("&loc=" + escape(window.location));if (document.referrer) document.write("&referer=" + escape(document.referrer));if (document.context) document.write("&context=" + escape(document.context));if ((typeof(document.MAX_ct0) != 'undefined') && (document.MAX_ct0.substring(0,4) == 'http')) {document.write("&ct0=" + escape(document.MAX_ct0));}if (document.mmm_fo) document.write("&mmm_fo=1");document.write("'></scr"+"ipt>");//]]>
</script><noscript><a href='http://cas.criteo.com/delivery/ck.php?n=0bc0f2eb&cb=80bb1e8595' target='_blank'><img src='http://cas.criteo.com/delivery/avw.php?zoneid=21494&n=0bc0f2eb&ct0=' border='0' alt='' /></a></noscript>
```
Please note that the above code may not be exactly what you'll see (assuming the script is dynamic in its generation).

If this doesn't work, then your next step should be to contact the Forumotion support directly and have them take a look at the problem.

I hope this is at least a little helpful. ^^


----------

